# hey ...



## candin8522 (Jul 14, 2007)

i just wanted to see if you guys could tell me what you think of my babies...this is tank he's 1 yr







this is summer shes 2 yrs







and this is their daughter harley we kept her when they had puppies shes 4 months..









thanks for more pics I have them on my myspacehttp://www.myspace.com/save_the_pitbulls06


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Cute dogs..


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

Very cute dogs and nice myspace page too. 

Deb


----------



## Midwest Bully (May 10, 2006)

*I like the markings on the boy!*


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

Cute babies!


----------



## Tombaughs Pits (Jul 14, 2007)

Nice dogs, I like summers color


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the site. I think all three are nice looking dogs.


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

Very Pretty dogs!


----------

